# How? How? How do I keep his hand out of his pants?



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

My nearly 16 mo DS is obsessed with his penis! It's especially like a comfort when he's tired. He used to suck his thumb and tug on his ear with his other hand. Now he sucks his thumb and shoves his other hand down his pants. Don't get me wrong: I do not have a problem with this in theory. I know that he's curious and now, obviously, comforted by it. However, in practice, I do have a problem with it because he ends up pointing his penis upward and then pees straight out of his diaper. He wakes up from 50% of naps wet. We put him in a onesie at night, but what about during the day? We only have a few onesies and since it's so hot, I would rather him be able to wear just a shirt and shorts instead of a onesie and shorts. Help!! I've resorted to pulling his hand out after he's asleep.


----------



## HeidiAnn67 (Jun 12, 2007)

If you get an answer let me know. I have a 4, 15 & 19 year old who still like to check that Mr. Winkey is still safe









I just think it's a "guy" thing. They love their Penis, it's their best friend in the whole world and they love to make sure he's "Okay".

I must have said a BILLION times now "get your hand out of your pants in front of me"
to a response of "what???" or "I'm not doing anything" or "I'm just itching"

I don't care what your doing, just do it away from me


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

My 28 mo ds thinks his penis is the best thing on Earth (which is pretty much what all men think!). He ALWAYS has his hand on it. Right now I don't care, but when he gets a bit older I will let him know that it's not okay to do that in front of other people.


----------



## S.Lee (Jan 27, 2007)

ditto on the penis obsession and the onsie, that is the only thing that stops ds. He won't even leave the diaper on. Sometimes (teething, tired) when he is really cranky, I just let him run around stark naked for awhile- you would think he won the lottery, instantly makes everything all better.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

It's definitely a guy thing. I wake up in the middle of the night and both dp and ds are sleeping with a hand down their pants. Ds sticks his hand in his diaper several times a day and runs around the house shouting, "Weenie, weenie!" A onesie will restrict access, though.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, I must have an oddball child... my 25mo has NO interest in his penis! He has never, since he was a newborn, wanted it touched by a wipe or washcloth or anything. My solution was to try to get him to wash it himself. He will not! I worry his foreskin will never retract because he won't touch it! He stands to pee in his little potty, but does this big lean-over thing because he won't hold his penis. He sees his dad hold his penis to pee... very interested in that whole process, but won't touch it!

I asked once on MDC board about whether there was something wrong with his peepee b/c of this, but everyone said no, and the pediatrician says no, some kids are sensitive! But all of a sudden it seems so weird to NOT be interested (but I'll be grateful that I don't have the opposite problem, though I do with DH who is very into having his hand down his pants for comfort)?!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 







It's definitely a guy thing. I wake up in the middle of the night and both dp and ds are sleeping with a hand down their pants. Ds sticks his hand in his diaper several times a day and runs around the house shouting, "Weenie, weenie!" A onesie will restrict access, though.

Please tell me you also end up







at the sight of the 2 of them. For some reason it's just beyond hilarous to me to catch them both asleep or half way asleep grabbing their penis. It's a fascination they never grow out of (my dh is 43).


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
Okay, I must have an oddball child... my 25mo has NO interest in his penis! He has never, since he was a newborn, wanted it touched by a wipe or washcloth or anything. My solution was to try to get him to wash it himself. He will not! I worry his foreskin will never retract because he won't touch it! He stands to pee in his little potty, but does this big lean-over thing because he won't hold his penis. He sees his dad hold his penis to pee... very interested in that whole process, but won't touch it!


My 22mo son is the same way. He does not touch it, never has. He does not even like me to touch it when I'm wiping during diaper changes. He either giggles hysterically or cries and tells me "no" Sometimes I worry that he will never retract as well. . . especially because my DH has phimosis.. . . .

I think I would actually rather have the "other" problem


----------



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

My son has started this at 14 months. Sometimes he slaps it. Other times, he pats it. I just ignore it, but it does freak some family members out. I figure if we make a big deal of it, he's going to have a complex. After all, it is his!


----------



## kbchavez (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
Okay, I must have an oddball child... my 25mo has NO interest in his penis! He has never, since he was a newborn, wanted it touched by a wipe or washcloth or anything. My solution was to try to get him to wash it himself. He will not! I worry his foreskin will never retract because he won't touch it! He stands to pee in his little potty, but does this big lean-over thing because he won't hold his penis. He sees his dad hold his penis to pee... very interested in that whole process, but won't touch it!

I asked once on MDC board about whether there was something wrong with his peepee b/c of this, but everyone said no, and the pediatrician says no, some kids are sensitive! But all of a sudden it seems so weird to NOT be interested (but I'll be grateful that I don't have the opposite problem, though I do with DH who is very into having his hand down his pants for comfort)?!

My 32mo son also never touches his penis. And when I clean it he says it hurts. Whenever I read about other little boys having penis obsessions I wonder if something is wrong witih him... I don't think his penis actually hurts when I clean it, I just don't think he has another word to describe the unusual sensations touching it brings. And when he gets an erection when I'm changing him, he acts upset and cries "My penis! My penis!" I guess he must just be extra sensitive. Anyway, it's good to hear there are others out there.


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

my ds loves his wee wee too. when we change his diaper or put clothes on him after nakee time, he says "bye bye wee wee." and blows it a kiss.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Count my ds among the obsessed. He drives me crazy. He is not so much of a hand-in-the-pants, but doesn't mind a bit to touch outside the pants. And if he is naked...it is a given that his hand will be on it. I mostly am irritated about it because it is unsanitary. Hand on the penis, hand on the toys, door knob, couch, chair remote, sister...all before I can make sure his hands have been washed.


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

Almost 4 year-old DS has the same penis-touching obsession. I think it is partly a boy thing, partly a genital exploration thing... I usually ignore it, but recently I've started gently requesting that when he feels like touching his penis that he can go into the bathroom or up to bed. This lovely household rule went into effect after he sat on the living room couch with his hands down his pants, and asked our guests to "say hello to the penis! this is my favorite toy!"







:


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Just wanted to reiterate that it's not _what_ he's doing that I have a problem with. It's what happens _because_ of what he's doing (peeing out of the diaper). I have no problems with him "discovering" himself. It's just frustrating to have to change sheets and clothes after naps. I do use onesies at night, but we only have a few.

Sounds like I'll just have to live with this for a while...a long while!


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Maybe you could duct tape the front of his diaper closed!?







Just kidding.

How about making him wear boxing mittens when you takes a nap...it might cause enough of a loss of dexterity to keep him from holding onto it, but I doubt it!







Those boys are pretty persistant.


----------



## denvermom (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
Just wanted to reiterate that it's not _what_ he's doing that I have a problem with. It's what happens _because_ of what he's doing (peeing out of the diaper). I have no problems with him "discovering" himself. It's just frustrating to have to change sheets and clothes after naps. I do use onesies at night, but we only have a few.

Sounds like I'll just have to live with this for a while...a long while!

I think a previous poster mentioned onsies - that's about the only answer I've found to it. I feel your pain - sometimes my son pulls himself over and out on top of the diaper. We end up with pee everwhere. If I keep him dressed in onesies or shorts, he seems to forget about it. If I let him wander around in just a diaper, I can guarantee that we'll have at least one spraying accident.


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

overalls work pretty good too...when it's hot my son wears them w/out a shirt and although he _could_ reach in through the sides, he doesn't.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

Count me in with a son who doesn't keep his hands off it. Hes 21 mos and has recently started poking at his bum too. I've been wondering if it is itchy (pinworms?) but it doesn't seem to be. He walks around poking it and saying "bummmm" and I'm at the point where I'm like, don't touch my face with those fingers!!! I know where they've been


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denvermom* 
My son has started this at 14 months. Sometimes he slaps it. Other times, he pats it. I just ignore it, but it does freak some family members out. I figure if we make a big deal of it, he's going to have a complex. After all, it is his!

OMG...it must be a 14m phenomenom because my son does the same thing--always with the slapping! Except I don't ignore it, I laugh hysterically because for some reason it strikes me as really, really funny! DP about has a heart attack every time ds does it, though--wincing all the while.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansmommy* 
This lovely household rule went into effect after he sat on the living room couch with his hands down his pants, and asked our guests to "say hello to the penis! this is my favorite toy!"







:











My son recently figured out how to retract himself. Let me tell you, it was like Christmas in July for him.


----------



## seemfrog (Mar 30, 2006)

I wonder if there is any difference in being circumcized or not? My boys (22 months) have always (it seems) been into theirs, and the frequent erections at diaper time, I asked my mom if my brothers were so obsessed and she said "no" (they are circum. and mine are not) She probably doesn't remember so long ago though (lol)
The reason why I even thought about this, is my husband told me once how "someone" (don't remember who, a doctor?) told him that his will be much more sensitive than men who have been circumcized.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seemfrog* 
I wonder if there is any difference in being circumcized or not?

I wonder that, too. My DS is clearly obsessed, but when I asked my mom about my brother (circed), she said that she doesn't remember him doing it. Haven't gotten up the nerve to ask MIL about DH (intact) yet...he probably wouldn't appreciate that anyway, huh?


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

Can you try teaching him to go in the side rather than from the top?
Try putting a protector under him during naptime - one of those ultimate crib sheets or something.

My 2yo DS is OBSESSED. He loves to hit and tug on it - much to DH's dismay. Sometimes he'd get so aggressive that he's suddenly scream "ouch" and cry cuz he hurt himself. Thankfully he hasn't done that in several months.









He doesn't go down the front of his dipe, but will go down the front of his undies (much looser). When in dipes, he goes in thru the leghole. He plays whenever he is watching TV, reading, going to sleep.

Lately his favorite time to play is when he is nursing - throws one leg up in the air and sticks his hand in the dipe and goes to town - freaks if I ask him to either play or nurse. Even worse when he asks to nurse after a bath or during nakee time - I have started insisting he atleast wear underwear. It doesn't stop him from playing, but atleast makes it more challenging.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

we just use onesies all the time for this same exact problem.
I didn't want to be an oppressive mommy and stop him from touching himself but he would always wet his entire outfit so I had to make a change.
I went to the childrens place monster sale and got a bazillion onesies for a few bucks each and now we're set for a while.
he has started reaching in around the edge of the onesie and then down into the diaper so I have to put shorts on too, but we're in Oregon and the weather is fine.


----------

